# Commercial oven for Macarons. Help needed



## bakerstcakes (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,

i need some help in deciding which oven to buy for a cafe im opening. I have been baking macarons for about 3 years at home using the italian meringue method. Its a convection oven i think . its electric with fans in the back (see how knowledgeable i am)

i need some help in which oven to buy for baking multiple trays of macarons the best way. I also need some help on which oven to buy for baking cakes also. 

I cant afford new ones so will be looking out on ebay and catering equipment companies for refurbished ones. 

Any advice or even links to some ovens would be most helpful. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

look at restaurant supply places in your area, they often buy from businesses that are closing.  They'll refurbish if needed and sell it as is.  There might be a few auction houses in your area as well.  You want to be careful about buying sight unseen; there's nothing worse than being in a bind because you've spent all your $ and have malfunctioning equipment. 

We use a double stack gas Blodgett Zephaire convection. It's mid-range, not the most expensive but not the entry level either.  It's nearly 4 years old and we've had no trouble with it.  It might be helpful to call a local repair company and see who they *don't recommend* (because they'll know what brands they service the most).  In my area, multiple places recommended Blodgett so that's what I went with.

For me, the most I do at a single time is a double batch, using Herme's recipe (it makes about 300 shells depending on the size of the shell I pipe).  The double batch is 600 gms TPT, 220 gms whites; then boil 200 gms water, 600 gms sugar to 118centigrade, whip 220 gms whites to medium peak.  If I want two different colors, I separate the batch after mixing the beaten whites/sugar syrup; but I'm not mixing thoroughly so I can add color and incorporate it without overmixing.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Since you are in the UK I would recommend looking on the Gumtree site as there are some great deals to be had from professional shops. Also noticed that you said you cannot afford much so if push comes to shove I would suggest you getting an oven like the one you have at home to help you out until you have saved enough money to invest in a full warranty type machine. Save money where you can until you absolutely have the money to purchase a larger oven. I did this when I first opened my bake shop and it worked beautifully. I had one used conventional oven and bought a new Garland convection oven within a year and a half by saving me pennies. Never had an issue with it after 6 and a half years-ish.

In the UK, I would recommend the Turbofan Series by Blue Seal, extremely good company and oven. I used a lot of them when I lived over there, no issues, no problems. Lincat is also a good second choice.


----------



## bakerstcakes (Nov 2, 2015)

thanks... i only have single phase supply in the property and no gas so limited to electric convection.. the blodgetts looks amazing but just out of budget. i wanted to spend £1200-£1300 max. i was advised about Salva convection ones.. would they be any good?

Ive heard some issues with fan speeds but i used a fan assisted at home and they are fan.

i just dont want to end up wasting the money?.. 

a good smeg domestic might be ok.. so long as they are even temp through the top and bottom and have 4 shelves...


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

The only two I recommend in the UK are the ones I wrote before: Turbofan Series by Blue Seal and Lincat. SMEG Domestic is a 2-3 star at best so I would more recommend the Ariston series or LG domestic as you will be baking a lot more in a retail space and need the 5 star recommendation.


----------



## carawayseed (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Fablesable,

I am also looking to buy an oven for making macarons. I read you recommended Blue Seal Turbofan, and would like to ask you about that: I had just come to the conclusion that fan/convecion ovens tend to deform the macarons. In my experience with a domestic fan oven, the outer rows of macarons were always lopsided or cracked. However, there is a Blue Seal Turbofan 25 Commercial Convection oven on Gumtree at the moment, for £295 which is pretty much the upper limit of my budget.

My main problem in my domestic oven is that it has no lower heat element (nor an upper heat element, for that matter), but only a fan. So I thought of buying a refurbished pizza oven, where the lower heat element only can be used.

And, the third option I am considering, is a different domestic oven with 8 functions including a lower heat element. I am hoping that I can use both the lower heat element and the convection at the same time, and avoid the sticky bottoms I have so far not been able to overcome.

I'd greatly appreciate your advice!

Khalila


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello Khalila,

Welcome to Chef Talk!! I apologize for the long wait in reply as I have been away for a bit.

To answer your question, I would start with a good domestic oven for your home so that you may experiment away as well as have the benefits of having a proper working oven in your kitchen. I wouldn't recommend the Turbofan straight away as it is quite the expense for what you are needing at the moment as well as there is that pesky fan problem....lol.

Stay as close to a home (domestic) oven environment as possible as that is truly going to give you more bang for your buck as they say over here.

Save your pence for a future oven or even retail space if you feel you are doing well with your macaron business!!

Make sure to get your packaging and branding down to a T as well as this will set you apart and potentially above other macaron bakers.

HTH's Cheers/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## michon (Jun 20, 2016)

hello everyone... greetings ., am new here.please I ve question.. I ve been a chef for past years bow... but recently I got to know about thus observation about my bread being dense or fluffy either one, I don't know what could make it that way or should I reduce my soya-flour nor milk tantaliza Ex?


----------



## carawayseed (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello Fablesable,

thank you for the sound advice. I did get a domestic oven and am experimenting with it right now, and have started to look into packaging as well. Thank you once again!

Regards,

Khalila


----------

